# Uiterlijk > Huid >  litttekens door snijden

## thatgirl

hallo,
Ik heb ook een vraag en heb beetje het zelfde probleem. Nou omdat er bij mijn thuissituatie iets is gebeurd heb ik mij zelf gesneden het stomste wat ik eigenlijk kon naar mijn mening over mezelf. het is inmiddels 2 weken geleden en ik wordt er gek van ik las op internet met wegschuren heb ik vandaag geprobeerd geen suc6 heb het nu alleen maar erger gemaakt. Maar het wordt binnenkort zomer is er een idee waardoor het echt binnen 2 maanden weg is want wil echt dat niemand het opmerkt. Iedereen zal schrikken bij mij in mijn buurt omdat het eigenlijk niet echt iets voor mij is om te doen.

Iemand een optie?

Gr thatgirl

----------


## thatgirl

hallo,
Ik heb een probleem. Nou omdat er bij mijn thuissituatie iets is gebeurd heb ik mij zelf gesneden het stomste wat ik eigenlijk kon naar mijn mening over mezelf. het is inmiddels 2 weken geleden en ik wordt er gek van ik las op internet met wegschuren heb ik vandaag geprobeerd geen suc6 heb het nu alleen maar erger gemaakt. Maar het wordt binnenkort zomer is er een idee waardoor het echt binnen 2 maanden weg is want wil echt dat niemand het opmerkt. Iedereen zal schrikken bij mij in mijn buurt omdat het eigenlijk niet echt iets voor mij is om te doen.

Iemand een optie?

Gr thatgirl

----------

